# Basic sync / don't sync with Cloud question



## David Gordon (Sep 24, 2017)

I've imported a couple of hundred pictures to LR on my iPad. I'm away from WiFi but my iPad is connected over the mobile network. Because that's not unlimited I don't want to sync with my Adobe CC Cloud. I can't work out how to stop syncing. When connected all my Cloud pictures are being downloaded to my iPad and I guess that's using up my data allowance.

I've signed out of LR but that means I can't access my pictures. Can I disable sync and continue to select and edit my pictures until such time as I have WiFi again?

Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 24, 2017)

Tap the LR icon to go into settings. There's an option to sync only over wifi.

John


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 24, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Tap the LR icon to go into settings. There's an option to sync only over wifi.
> John



Sorry, not seeing that! Trying to find the version I have but AFAIK its the latest for iOS.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 24, 2017)

I wonder where that went, and when!

While I look for it, the other setting to change is in the iOS Settings, Mobile Data. If the overall Mobile Data is enabled, you can disable LrM.

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 24, 2017)

OK, it's moved into the Settings section Cloud Storage & Sync and is called Use Cellular Data For Sync. I have both this and the Mobile Data disabled.

John


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2017)

In LR Mobile, click on the "Lr" icon at the top left.
Choose "Cloud Storage and sync"
On the next menu, turn off the item labeled "Use Celluar Data for Sync"


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 24, 2017)

OK but... The only option I have in LR's Cloud Storage & Sync settings is ""Prevent from Sleep".

Better be clear and say this is a WiFi only iPad, not one with a data SIM. So maybe there are differences. I'm using the mobile hotspot on my iPhone to make the internet connection.

And in case it also becomes an issue, my preference is to use Bluetooth rather than WiFi. I'm also keen to be connected to the internet while editing in LR (so switching off BT or WiFi to disable LR's access to CC Cloud would be a last option).


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 24, 2017)

David Gordon said:


> OK but... The only option I have in LR's Cloud Storage & Sync settings is ""Prevent from Sleep".



That "Prevent from Sleep" setting is in Lightroom proper. You need to look in LrMobile on your iPad, then tap the LR icon in the top left. That opens up LrMobile's Settings panel.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 24, 2017)

David Gordon said:


> Better be clear and say this is a WiFi only iPad, not one with a data SIM. So maybe there are differences. I'm using the mobile hotspot on my iPhone to make the internet connection.


Yes, that does make a difference. Connecting via personal hotspot means the iPad is connecting by WiFi, not cellular. So there's no "Use Cellular Data" option to turn off. I don't know how you can solve that if you want to stay connected for editing, LRm will continue to sync on the iPad because it thinks it's connected by WiFi.


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 24, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> That "Prevent from Sleep" setting is in Lightroom proper. You need to look in LrMobile on your iPad, then tap the LR icon in the top left. That opens up LrMobile's Settings panel.



Pretty sure that's where I am John. But as suggested, ther maybe differences using the WiFi vs GSM iPad. Definitely seeing 'Prefent from Sleep' on the iPad. I'm afraid I'm no where near my desktop to check settings there.



Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, that does make a difference. Connecting via personal hotspot means the iPad is connecting by WiFi, not cellular. So there's no "Use Cellular Data" option to turn off. I don't know how you can solve that if you want to stay connected for editing, LRm will continue to sync on the iPad because it thinks it's connected by WiFi.



I'm actually connected over Bluetooth but I think your point stands. Looks like I'll need to ask Adobe directly about this and/or make a suggestion that I should be able to control Cloud sync independenatly of mobile/WiF/Bluetooth connection.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2017)

I have both an iPhone and an iPad.  The iPhone has a cellular data capability and LrM has the menu item "Use Cellular data for sync" as well as the menu item "Prevent from Sleep".  The iPad only works over WiFi and the  menu there only has 1 menu item  "Prevent from Sleep" because there is no other way for it to sync with the Adobe cloud.   You have no mobile network (cellular data plan) on the iPad otherwise you would also have the second menu item.   
If you connect your iPad to your computer using bluetooth, LrM is not involved and you can not get LrM photos to the cloud via bluetooth.  You can import directly to your LR catalog on the computer but this will not put the items in a sync'd collection and sync to LR on the Web.


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 25, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I have both an iPhone and an iPad.  The iPhone has a cellular data capability and LrM has the menu item "Use Cellular data for sync" as well as the menu item "Prevent from Sleep".  The iPad only works over WiFi and the  menu there only has 1 menu item  "Prevent from Sleep" because there is no other way for it to sync with the Adobe cloud.   You have no mobile network (cellular data plan) on the iPad otherwise you would also have the second menu item.



Yes, I also have both and agree with the above having  now looked at LR Mobile on my iPhone.


> If you connect your iPad to your computer using bluetooth, LrM is not involved and you can not get LrM photos to the cloud via bluetooth.  You can import directly to your LR catalog on the computer but this will not put the items in a sync'd collection and sync to LR on the Web.



Okay but to be clear, I'm connecting my iPad to my iPhone (not computer) via Bluetooth. Now Imy iPad is connected to the internet and LR Mobile is uploading my pictures to the Adobe CC Cloud. This is what I'd like the option to prevent. There is nearly a couple of GB of pictures in my Adobe CC Cloud so I don't want them to use up all my data allowance when downloading to my iPad. And at the same time I only want to rate and do some minor corrections to the pictures on my iPad. I don't need to sync them to the Adobe CC Cloud just yet. I can wait until I have an unlimited WiFi connection or get home to sync and then have access via my desktop Mac.

So all in all it seems to me that because i have a WiFi and not a GSM/LTE iPad I don't have the option of preventing LR Mobile syncing with Adobe CC Cloud while I have an internet connection either through Bluetooth or WiFi.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 25, 2017)

David Gordon said:


> So all in all it seems to me that because i have a WiFi and not a GSM/LTE iPad I don't have the option of preventing LR Mobile syncing with Adobe CC Cloud while I have an internet connection either through Bluetooth or WiFi.



Yes, that's about right. A "pause sync" option would be nice, and has been requested quite a few times, so hopefully that'll appear one day. In the meantime your options are limited....if you want to work on your iPad without it uploading, you'll need to stop using the personal hotspot feature during the times you're using LRmobile while not at home.


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, that's about right. A "pause sync" option would be nice, and has been requested quite a few times



Thanks Jim. Is there an official Adobe page where I can add my name to those asking for a pause?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 25, 2017)

Try here: Lightroom Mobile: How do I pause syncing? | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

